# Milk to hot



## Hadley (4 mo ago)

I have just bought a Breville Bambino plus. The automatic milk frother on the middle setting is not turning off until it’s 180 degrees which is so hot it tastes burnt. This is just the middle heat setting not the highest. The lowest is just warm when it turns off. Anyone else have this issue please


----------



## Bhodgson (11 mo ago)

Hadley said:


> I have just bought a Breville Bambino plus. The automatic milk frother on the middle setting is not turning off until it’s 180 degrees which is so hot it tastes burnt. This is just the middle heat setting not the highest. The lowest is just warm when it turns off. Anyone else have this issue please


Oh my. That’s like making UHT milk.

as an intermediate solution, couldn’t you just switch off the machine, when it gets to 60Degrees C, or so?


----------



## Bhodgson (11 mo ago)

Oh, %*#?!§$¥!!! Done it again.

it occurs to me, you may not be placing the jug, properly, on the sensor. without proper contact, the machine can’t monitor the milk temp, properly. Beyond that, you’ll need an engineer, I fear.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Hadley said:


> I have just bought a Breville Bambino plus...


When ?...Is it New ?


----------

